# Widest rear rim/tire combination, MYP



## rballjunkie

OK, New MYP being delivered in a week. I got a bead on a great price for a new set of rims...overall specifications, as follows:

(2) 20x10, +40 offset
(2) 20x11, +50 offset 
Centerbore is 70.6mm
5x114.3 bolt pattern (5x4.5).

Do understand, will need to get hub centric rings to match bores to Tesla's 64.1mm. 
Should i be concerned with the 10's in the front for the camber arm clearance? 
Whats the best spacer, if needed for the front clearance?

Can I run 40 series all the way around without clearance issues? 

I'd like to go as big a profile for both and back if possible.


----------



## garsh

@Mad Hungarian shared the biggest size that you can fit on a Model 3 (before you get into things like fender extensions).
Those 10's in front are probably going to end up poking out past the fenders. Can you swap them for a set of 9.5's?
Hopefully he'll chime in to let you know about the offsets.



Mad Hungarian said:


> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.


----------



## garsh

You might be ok:


awedio_femi said:


> @Mad Hungarian How about the fronts, could ya push 9.5's or 10.0's?





Mad Hungarian said:


> Initially I would have said 9.5" was the practical limit in front but our friend Sasha at @MountainPass is running 10.0" all around and it appears to work just fine. This car does have a ton of room under the fenders though, more in fact than the Model S.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> @Mad Hungarian shared the biggest size that you can fit on a Model 3 (before you get into things like fender extensions).
> Those 10's in front are probably going to end up poking out past the fenders. Can you swap them for a set of 9.5's?
> Hopefully he'll chime in to let you know about the offsets.


The Y is actually something of a different beast when it comes to max sizing and offset, even more room than the 3.
10.0" in front is no problem at all, in fact our new EV04 forged app for Y in 20" is a 10.0" at +35, fits like a glove in all four corners.
In back you can do 12.0" with the right offset, so 11.0" at +50 is cake.

As for tire sizing, here's where it gets interesting... Because the Model Y OE 20" tire sizing is "square" (same in all four corners) but the MYP OE 21" sizing has both wider width and larger O.D. rears you can use the vehicle's Wheel setup menu to further your options, as follows:

*If you want to run the same O.D. front and rear*, use the following combination and when programming wheel setup in the menu select *20" *
255/40R20 fr & 295/35R20 rr

*If you want to run staggered O.D. with the larger diameter rear*, use either of the following combinations and when programming wheel setup in the menu select *21" *
255/40R20 fr & 275/40R20 rr
or
255/40R20 fr & 315/35R20 rr

All of the above fall within the correct O.D. range for the respective diameter choices in the setup menu as well as the size and offset of wheels you've chosen


----------



## garsh

Mad Hungarian said:


> The Y is actually something of a different beast ...


Reading comprehension failure on my part. I didn't realize he was asking about the Y.


----------



## rballjunkie

Guys, appreciate you taking the time for a very detailed response…greatly appreciated. Next question…what’s the range hit you think I’ll take ?? Just talking tire contact area…an additional 1” in the front, 2” more tire width in the back….not trying to hypermile it, but don’t want to lose 50 miles per charge.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

rballjunkie said:


> Guys, appreciate you taking the time for a very detailed response…greatly appreciated. Next question…what's the range hit you think I'll take ?? Just talking tire contact area…an additional 1" in the front, 2" more tire width in the back….not trying to hypermile it, but don't want to lose 50 miles per charge.


I actually don't think you'll see much impact at all on range, as the MYP already has the worst-case scenario OE setup and you're maintaining that OE front wheel offset and 255 mm width tire in front. The fact you're mounting it on a 10.0" wide wheel instead of a 9.5" is only going to increase the mean cross-section at the mid-point of sidewalls by about 6 mm, and any small loss incurred by that might be offset by the wider wheel (which increases tension in the tire's sidewall and reduces hysteresis, the energy the tire consumes while flexing in operation).
Of course if you choose the 295 or 315 rear tires there's going to be some loss there due to increased mass and aero drag, but the extra drag part on wider rear tires isn't as nearly bad as when widening in front, as the fronts are already splitting the airstream ahead of them.

Oh, almost forgot... be sure to get some 70.6-to-64.1 hub rings so as to avoid any chance of vibration (I assume these wheels were originally from a Mustang?)


----------



## rballjunkie

Yes, tracking on the "obscure" hub rings. I'm surprised these aren't readily available.

I'm going to look at these now….confirmed it's total price for four new…hard to pass at this price.


----------



## rballjunkie

Well….committed now..


----------



## garsh

rballjunkie said:


> I'm going to look at these now….confirmed it's total price for four new…hard to pass at this price.


What's the load rating on those wheels?
I couldn't find that information on their website.


----------



## rballjunkie

garsh said:


> What's the load rating on those wheels?
> I couldn't find that information on their website.


Maybe someone else is smart enough to decipher the coding on the inside of the wheelset. I could not find info either published on the website. i do see reference to 890kg on one of the stampings.


----------



## garsh

rballjunkie said:


> Maybe someone else is smart enough to decipher the coding on the inside of the wheelset. I could not find info either published on the website. i do see reference to 890kg on one of the stampings.


I would assume that 890kg is the load rating. That's equivalent to 1962 lbs.
The Model Y requires a load rating of at least 1650 lbs. So you should be fine.



Mad Hungarian said:


> In a word, YES, be concerned! And thanks for bringing it up, I am always clanging this bell and I'm beginning to feel a lot like Quasimodo, trapped alone in the belfry.
> 
> Although the exact maximum Gross Axle Weight Rating on a Y varies by trim and OE wheel diameter - 19" is 3600 lbs / 20" is 3300 lbs / 21" is 3500 lbs - all versions are considerably higher than Model 3. So even though they have near identical wheel/hub specs, you must NEVER assume that a wheel designed for Model 3 will work safely on Model Y. Even the lowest rating for the 20" LR trim still needs a wheel that is rated to at least 1650 lbs, whereas the Model 3 only needs 1380 lbs to pass its heaviest axle requirement.
> 
> The problem we frequently see is that the general standard used for establishing load ratings for aftermarket wheels - JWL/VIA - indicates that the normal load rating for a 5x114.3 PCD is 690 kg / 1521 lbs. This works for the vast majority of cars and lighter SUV/CUVs, but in the case of Model Y it's 129 lbs under the lowest requirement and 229 lbs under what the heaviest one needs. However there's nothing that says you can't build to a higher rating, and that's the exact reason why built the 19x9.5 R241 and EV01+ to exceed the heaviest Y requirements.
> 
> Now as to why we didn't bother making an 18" with the required load for Y? The main reason that the most folks want an 18" option for winter minus sizing, but there are zero winter tires available in the ideal 18" size to match performance characteristics, which would be 255/50R18. Now, you could in theory run a 235/55R18, but we're now getting into a very grey zone as Tesla doesn't offer anything on the Y in that diameter or section width. This in turn means that if this likely much wobblier tire doesn't play well with the ABS, Traction Control, Electronic Stability Control or Regen, the big T is under no obligation to fix it like they did with the regen problem on early Model 3s running soft winter tires in the OE size.
> 
> Bottom line: If you can find an 18" wheel with all the right specs - most importantly a sufficient load rating - to match your trim of Model Y you can definitely fit it. But if the 18" tire selected causes ABS/TC/ESC/Regen side effects, you may well be on your own to deal with it.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> I would assume that 890kg is the load rating.


Looking at that picture more closely, I think it may actually say 690kg.
Note how the left and right sides of the upper curve blend into the lower curve differently.
If so, that would only be 1521 lbs, and would not be good enough for a Model Y.

@Mad Hungarian, can you take a look at the picture and see if you think it says 690 or 890?
@rballjunkie, I suggest you call/chat the company and ask for clarification on the load rating for these wheels before proceeding.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> Looking at that picture more closely, I think it may actually say 690kg.
> Note how the left and right sides of the upper curve blend into the lower curve differently.
> If so, that would only be 1521 lbs, and would not be good enough for a Model Y.
> 
> @Mad Hungarian, can you take a look at the picture and see if you think it says 690 or 890?
> @rballjunkie, I suggest you call/chat the company and ask for clarification on the load rating for these wheels before proceeding.
> 
> View attachment 41283


I'm pretty sure that's 690 kg, which would make sense since that's the standard JWL load rating for an aftermarket wheel with a 5x114.3 pattern.
You can use them, just be aware your max cargo carrying capacity will be lowered by about 920 lbs.


----------



## rballjunkie

Mad Hungarian said:


> I'm pretty sure that's 690 kg, which would make sense since that's the standard JWL load rating for an aftermarket wheel with a 5x114.3 pattern.
> You can use them, just be aware your max cargo carrying capacity will be lowered by about 920 lbs.


after relooking, yes to 690. I dont think i'll be hauling anything past a couple of mountain bikes, red light racing at best. No autocross in my future. appreciate @garsh and your feedback...at this price point, i think i will throw the 21" ubert
ine take offs in the attic just in case for awhile.


----------



## rballjunkie

well, done. Once again, thanks all for taking the time out to comment. After installing, it sure is nice to have some "meat" on the rim verses the miniskirt of a tire that comes with the 21 Ubers. I had them on for a whole day and was a bit skiddish riding on them. There's a bit of "poke" on the rears but i think it looks good.

Discount tire had a great 3 day sale on michelins, went with Pilot PS all seasons. Overall, happy with the look and hopefully the feel when i get a chance to take them out for a proper drive.


----------



## garsh

I do love the look of those fat rear tires.


----------



## kendthomp

I wrecked my 2018 Model 3 while I had 18" wheels and winter tires installed. That left me with the 19" wheels and since ordered a Model Y with 20" wheels. My question is... I know the Model 3 19" wheels have a .40 offset while the Y's rims are .45 and an inch wider. Can I safetly use my Model 3 19" wheels with the correct size Winter tire installed on my Dual Motor Y when next winter comes around?

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

kendthomp said:


> I wrecked my 2018 Model 3 while I had 18" wheels and winter tires installed. That left me with the 19" wheels and since ordered a Model Y with 20" wheels. My question is... I know the Model 3 19" wheels have a .40 offset while the Y's rims are .45 and an inch wider. Can I safetly use my Model 3 19" wheels with the correct size Winter tire installed on my Dual Motor Y when next winter comes around?
> 
> Thanks!


They will physically fit, however being that they are not load tested to the full axle rating on the Model Y they will effectively cut the cargo carrying capacity by around 900 lbs, so you'd need to take it easy on hauling until you replace them with ones that have the correct rating.


----------



## kendthomp

Thank you for your help and advice!


----------



## Rxilher

Hate to wake the dead...but can you confirm... Did you go with 
(2) 20x10, +40 offset
(2) 20x11, +50 offset 
Centerbore is 70.6mm
5x114.3 bolt pattern (5x4.5).

What was the final tire size for you fronts ( see Rear was 305/35/20)? 

I am looking at doing 315 or 325/35/20 on a 20x12 for rear and potentially 275/35/20 on a 10.5 for front. 

Looks good!


----------



## Rxilher

Rxilher said:


> Hate to wake the dead...but can you confirm... Did you go with
> (2) 20x10, +40 offset
> (2) 20x11, +50 offset
> Centerbore is 70.6mm
> 5x114.3 bolt pattern (5x4.5).
> 
> What was the final tire size for you fronts ( see Rear was 305/35/20)?
> 
> I am looking at doing 315 or 325/35/20 on a 20x12 for rear and potentially 275/35/20 on a 10.5 for front.
> 
> Looks good!


I immediately noticed there are few tire options (if any) in a 325. 305 looks good. Any range reports? how does it drive?


----------



## godoroja2

Hello! I’m trying to get rid of the 21” Uberturbine because of the rims that sticks out of the tyres. Clearly @Mad Hungarian is the one to ask for help. I have the option to take the 275/35/R21 from the rears and put them in the front and buy 295/35/R21 for the rears. This is the 1st scenario. The 2nd scenario: buy new rims 9.5J and 10.5J and keep the original 255/35/R21 and 275/35/R21. I don’t know if i buy the same 9.5 and 10.5 rims just like the original Uberturbines, it will not be the same thing and the new rims will stick out of the tyres? Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

godoroja2 said:


> Hello! I’m trying to get rid of the 21” Uberturbine because of the rims that sticks out of the tyres. Clearly @Mad Hungarian is the one to ask for help. I have the option to take the 275/35/R21 from the rears and put them in the front and buy 295/35/R21 for the rears. This is the 1st scenario. The 2nd scenario: buy new rims 9.5J and 10.5J and keep the original 255/35/R21 and 275/35/R21. I don’t know if i buy the same 9.5 and 10.5 rims just like the original Uberturbines, it will not be the same thing and the new rims will stick out of the tyres? Thank you for your answer!


Hi, well if the goal is to protect your wheels from curb rash then solution number 1 will definitely do the trick, but number 2 likely won't because you're keeping those same rim widths, which are the problem. I know when we designed the EV01 we shaved as much material as possible from the exterior rim lips to help avoid this issue, and it does help to a small degree, but if you really want to significantly reduce the risk of damage with curb impacts you either have to go with wider tires or narrower wheels.
The effects play out like this:

Wider tires: Better curb protection, better dry grip but worse rain/snow/ice grip, much worse range

Narrower wheels: Better curb protection, better ride comfort but worse steering response, very slightly worse range

So there are your choices.


----------

